# '15 IRC Table 507.6, deck beams



## Sifu (May 22, 2015)

I have puzzled over this before and now that it is in code (something for which I am grateful) I want to hear some other input.

_Footnote b. "Beams supporting deck joists to one side only"._  I understand the restriction if hung on one side of a built up beam, but does this also indicate that you could not use these spans for a drop girder??  And if you had a flush beam with joist hung on both sides how would the beam spans apply?


----------



## JBI (May 26, 2015)

Read the *text* of Section R507.6 in order to understand the application of the Table. The table applies to beams "... s shown in Figure R507.6.."


----------



## Sifu (May 29, 2015)

I guess I am dense, I still don't understand how the footnote applies.  If I have a dropped girder under a deck supporting joists from both sides can I not use this table?  FWIW the I believe the DCA deck manual contains the same statement.  Seems to me the beam could still be sized for the spans combined from both directions.  Like I said if it were a flush beam with the joists attached to the face member of the beam from both sides I can see how there might be limitations on the individual face members.


----------

